# Avast! Virus Chest



## Daywalker

Hey Guys,

I just ran a scan using Avast! Professional Edition, and a trojan was detected. Am I better off using the "delete" option, or the "move to chest" option?

For those of you who don't have avast, the "virus chest" is a folder separate from your OS where you can store viruses. I'm just not sure if leaving the virus on my computer is a good idea or not.

Your opinion is respected!

-Daywalker


----------



## Daywalker

If anyone has any ideas, please respond.


----------



## Ben

IMO using the delete option better as it completly removes the virus from the computer


----------



## tetonbob

While Avast is an excellent program, every application can be subject to false positives.

Quarantine of finds is a safe way to remove the threat from the Active OS, if you have any concerns about the file being possibly legit.

http://www.avast.com/eng/whats_new_in_avast_v2.html#8



> Virus chest
> 
> As our customers wished, we included so called Virus Chest to avast! 4 (sometimes called virus quarantine).
> 
> The Chest can be thought of as a folder on your disk having special properties that make it a safe, isolated place suitable for storing certain files. You can work with the files in the Chest, even though with some security restrictions.
> 
> The main properties of the Virus Chest are complete isolation from the rest of the operating system (no outside process, i.e. no virus either, may access the files inside) and the fact that the files inside the Chest may not be run *(i.e. there is no danger in storing viruses there)*.


If you're sure it's bad, and it makes you feel better, delete it.

Items can also be removed from the chest finally by running the application, and going to the Chest module, highlighting those files under Infected Files one wants to remove, and selecting Delete.


----------



## Kalim

I use Avast on one of my systems, and it's always best to Quarantine as there can be many false positives, especially with downloaded programs, as tetonbob suggested. :wink:


----------



## Daywalker

Ok, thanks guys!


----------



## Gz752

hi guys, similar problem here but it says explorer.exe infected with win-32:bamital-x, can't repair it


----------



## Basementgeek

Gz752:

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

Please start your own thread please, as this one is three years old.

If you think your are infected, only one place to go to receive help here:

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here: 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


BG


----------

